# Meow from Germany!



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi everyone!

I'm Cosmi and I'm from Germany. You might wonder if there aren't any German cat forums and why I registered in an English forum... Well, there are loads of German cat forums and I'm even registered in one. But as I'd like to practice my English, I thought why not join an English forum.... 

As English is not my native language and I'm not really familiar with all the cat-specific vocab yet, don't hesitate to ask in case I post something you don't understand. 

But now let's talk about the main characters: I share my home with two lovely male cats. 

First of all there is "*Cosmo*", a 1.5 years old Russian Blue. I got him in January 2009 and he's a really gentil and loving cat. He's quite playfull but not too active.

My second cat is "*Argo*", a 1.5 years old Ocicat. He lives at my house since February 2009. He is a very active and vocal cat that follows me around the house like a dog. He is very playful and loves to fetch. 

If there is anything else you'd like to know about my cats, just ask me. 

I'm looking forward to loads of interesting conversations about cats. 

Cosmi


----------



## lv2ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Welcome from Canada


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Welcome. There are two things you shold know immediately. American Cat Forums require kitty pics from members and NEVER use my grammar as an example.


----------



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanx für your welcome greetings. 



Dave_ph said:


> American Cat Forums require kitty pics


So there not so diffrent from German ones, actually.  

Here is my black solid Ocicat "Argo"



















And this is "Cosmo", my Russian Blue


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

And the traditional American response is 

Awwww


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome, and your kitties are gorgeous! I love the color of Cosmo's eyes - ! 

 Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome! I'm glad you joined, Cosmi! I have a question! May I have that beautiful black Ocicat? :lol: I love your Russian blue, also. I'm envious!


----------



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually I think Argo pfeferes to stay here. :lol: He's cuddling up on my lap right now.  

Here are some more pics...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Gorgeous cats! And I can see from their furniture, quite spoiled, as they should be.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Lovely kitties.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! I love :luv their eyes! I don't think I've seen yellow eyes like that. I love-love-love green eyes and would love to have a blue-eyed kitty again. I've never seen yellow or orange eyes in person. Stunning colors, especially on a black kitty.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello, My gang send the beautiful felines pets and purrs


----------



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks to every one for welcoming me.  This seems to be a really nice forum and I'm glad i registered.


----------



## cosmi (Feb 26, 2010)

*little picture story...*










Slave, I'm bored! what about the party u promised??









Oh come on! Get rid of that annoying thing! What was it actually supposed to be for???










Typical for Argo! always the first who is gona steals my drink









Ya like it? I don't actually....










It's drinkable...better than no drink at all... 










Today I'm really gonna have fun!










Great! Anyone realizes how happy I am?









What's going on? No! We definetly didn't take ANY catnip!!!


----------



## StitchyKitty (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow your kitties sure are gorgeous.
And you have an amazing camera. 
Welcome to the forum!


----------

